
U.S. soldiers are revealing sensitive and dangerous information by jogging - denzil_correa
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/a-map-showing-the-users-of-fitness-devices-lets-the-world-see-where-us-soldiers-are-and-what-they-are-doing/2018/01/28/86915662-0441-11e8-aa61-f3391373867e_story.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16249955](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16249955)

